# Placing shingles on wet felt



## rwunderground (Sep 27, 2011)

My contractor removed all the existing roof and laid felt. That night, it rained buckets. The next day, they came and started laying shingles like nothing happened. Is it a problem or will the felt dry out? It seems to me that the wet felt between the subroof and the shingles will stay wet and will eventually mold.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It should dry out and should not have absorbed that much moisture to begin with.

I would always prefer to let the roof dry for a day but then again I would always prefer to work in 65 degree weather will good sunshine but that isn't happening either.

This is why I prefer synthetic but felt has been around for ages and people have gone over top of it the day after a rainstorm.


----------



## Sabre_Fan (Sep 29, 2011)

Not to worry! I have never had a problem with moisture getting trapped between felt and shingles. Also, what happens when the shingles and felt paper are sitting at the lumber, manufacturer, or roofing yard and they get stacked and re-stacked when it rains? They get wet! The sun dries them out.


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

The beauty of one day roof installs.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Call me silly but.,.,I make a rule of NOT removing more than can be put back.., I have always slept well with that idea.


When the rains come alot of homeowners fret and worry and start posting inquiries about felt getting wet.,then if it leaks insulation concerns and rightfully so.


So why even set yourself up like that.It is a good indication trust is a factor when these post's are made.


Maybe your experience and common sense is put in the spotlight so why even go there.


That is my opinion though.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Roofmaster417 said:


> Call me silly but.,.,I make a rule of NOT removing more than can be put back.., I have always slept well with that idea.
> 
> 
> When the rains come alot of homeowners fret and worry and start posting inquiries about felt getting wet.,then if it leaks insulation concerns and rightfully so.


 
Good way to do it RM. I have noticed in my area that just about every roof going on now the company shows up with about 8-12 guys and tears it off and puts the new one on all in one day. I don't hardly see any jobs going with only a few roofers working for a few days. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

firehawkmph said:


> Good way to do it RM. I have noticed in my area that just about every roof going on now the company shows up with about 8-12 guys and tears it off and puts the new one on all in one day. I don't hardly see any jobs going with only a few roofers working for a few days.
> Mike Hawkins


That's because no one is a true roofer anymore. It's just cheap labor. Is it worth it to have it done in one day when most of the people working on your house are considered low skilled?

Besides, every person that was in any construction trade that is now laid off or out of work is now a "roofer" doing sub work.

Most people are hiring a sales pitch. :no:


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

MJW said:


> That's because no one is a true roofer anymore. It's just cheap labor. Is it worth it to have it done in one day when most of the people working on your house are considered low skilled?
> 
> Besides, every person that was in any construction trade that is now laid off or out of work is now a "roofer" doing sub work.
> 
> Most people are hiring a sales pitch. :no:


MJW you sure have been a little cranky lately.,.,:laughing:


But I understand your point.


It is like an assembly line down at the BBQ manufacturing plant.


I don't know about you but when I buy anything that requires assembly anymore I am always missing some bolts,nuts or washers or a handle here or hinge there..

Maybe some of the pride has been removed to satisfy the demand for production.I was not saying that it is imperative to have a job completed by 20 people in 1 day.

I was merely commenting that some caution should be used when tearing a roof off when a threat of rain is forecasted.

Hell.,we cannot always complete what is open but tarps are a good thing to use to help keep the felt dry.IMO of course.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Didn't quote you or refer to you in my post RM. Sorry if you took it that way.

I agree with only tearing off what you can put down, especially with any chance of rain.


To the OP, if it rained _buckets_ on a roof only dried in with felt and had no leaks....they did a pretty good job, IMO.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

I've only ever done about 5 roofs that could be done in a day.

New often construction roofs stand under felt for a long time before they get roofed.

To the OP: We normally let the sun hit the felt before we start shingling, but it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

MJW.,.,No worries friend.:thumbsup:,.,I just noticed you were not your usual buy all the cookies from the girl scouts or clean your neighbors gutters for free on their 12/12 3 story walkout basement jolly self.,Hahahahahaha.,.,:laughing:.,


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Hell.,we cannot always complete what is open but tarps are a good thing to use to help keep the felt dry.

We dry-in so it doesn't leak (well almost never). It's not that hard to accomplish. But we do tarp the next section we'll be working on in the winter for over night in case it frosts hard or snows. Take the tarp off and you've got a clean roof.

edit: Damnit RM, you've got me yelling now.


----------



## Roofster (Jun 6, 2011)

We have the same policy as Roofmaster. Our crews do not rip what they cannot shingle that day. Anyone experience any wrinkled felt after its gotten wet?


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

We do our best to only tear off what we can cover in the same day but things do happen.

For example, yesterday there was no rain in the forecast. Started a roof and had it torn off and half felted and it starting pouring. Got the rest felted and water tight, stormed all night, roofed it today.

www.paragonexteriors.com


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

ParagonEx said:


> We do our best to only tear off what we can cover in the same day but things do happen.
> 
> For example, yesterday there was no rain in the forecast. Started a roof and had it torn off and half felted and it starting pouring. Got the rest felted and water tight, stormed all night, roofed it today.


That's pretty bad luck. Hope it worked out for you with no leaks. :thumbsup:

Had that happen once or twice myself. Have you tried the weather apps for the phones?


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

MJW said:


> That's pretty bad luck. Hope it worked out for you with no leaks. :thumbsup:
> 
> Had that happen once or twice myself. Have you tried the weather apps for the phones?


Yeah I was up all night but for no reason. No leaks. Roofers Select and Winterguard. Couldn't even get a tarp on it with how hard it was raining. Just too dangerous for a 10 pitch.

Definelty have the weather apps. Looked at it 20 minutes before the rain. Not a drop on it.

www.paragonexteriors.com


----------

